

Who Will Be The First Politician To Be GoDaddy'd? - minecraftman
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111227/10393217204/who-will-be-first-politician-to-be-godaddyd.shtml

======
davewiner
Howard Berman. This isn't the first time he's gotten in the way of freedom on
the net.

[http://scripting.com/davenet/2002/07/26/hollywoodWantsTheRig...](http://scripting.com/davenet/2002/07/26/hollywoodWantsTheRightToHa.html)

------
kbd
I vote for Lamar Smith. It's a wonder that man still has any of his soul left
to sell.

------
pasbesoin
I know I've gone on a bit about this, here on HN. I've tried to stay
politically neutral in those comments, outside of this particular issue.

I hope that, with however small or large a wedge initially driven into
support, we can keep up the momentum.

It's not just a matter of the sum total of your argument -- it's how you make
it. With one significant supporter beaten back and (however superficially)
cowed, and with others -- including all those law firms -- seeking to have
themselves removed from the list of support, now is the time to demonstrate to
Smith et al., and to his counterparts in the Senate, that this is not going to
stop.

And, with enough oomph, that they will be out of a job. And, to the extent we
can manage, cut off from the lobbyist trough as well. (Tar them enough, and
their value as salesmen -- that's what lobbyists (formally registered or not)
are -- declines.)

I don't know that "we" have the moxie -- but if we do, now's the time to find
it.

